# Newbie question



## Azeem Hussain (May 23, 2019)

Hi guys. Im in the uk and i am a beginner

How many plants would fit in a 2x4 tent

And where is the best place to buy my setup.

Thanks folks


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2019)

Hello.  2  and Amazon


----------



## Azeem Hussain (May 23, 2019)

Thanks buddy... km looking for a full kit.. wil amazon have it all on there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2019)

Welcome to MP and the wonderful hobby of growing.

I would recommend not buying a "kit".  You pay a premium to have someone else put together the individual parts for you and often, they are substandard.  You are far better off to decide what size tent you want, the type and size light you want, what fans you need for your individual circumstances, etc and buy them "ala carte".    I am not really familiar with Amazon in the UK, but Amazon in the US has everything you need for a grow.


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2019)

Didn't mean to be short with you, lemme see here.  I hesitate to say this but just this once I am going to make a recommendation based on other peoples reviews and my limited experience with the company.  Mars Hydro has got a few deals going on ebay  that actually appear to be a fair deal and usable equipment.  Consider their ts-1000/tent combo for $149.  I purchased one of their sp 250s but cannot really comment on how it works but it is well built.  You will need to add a fan/filter to the deal.


----------



## Azeem Hussain (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for your help... i will be looking atbstarting this very soon.. in trying to find the best step by steo guide to follow along with all the right things to get such as soils and nutrients


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

I think you can grow 2 plants in your 2'x4' grow size. Did you wanna by full grow kits?


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

Azeem Hussain said:


> Thanks buddy... km looking for a full kit.. wil amazon have it all on there


Amazon and Ebay will work for you but if you wanne get best price I think you can buy products from the official website.For example if you buy Mars Hydro led and tent, its offcicial website offerbetter price than Amazon and Ebay


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Didn't mean to be short with you, lemme see here.  I hesitate to say this but just this once I am going to make a recommendation based on other peoples reviews and my limited experience with the company.  Mars Hydro has got a few deals going on ebay  that actually appear to be a fair deal and usable equipment.  Consider their ts-1000/tent combo for $149.  I purchased one of their sp 250s but cannot really comment on how it works but it is well built.  You will need to add a fan/filter to the deal.



Brother did you have heat problem when you use TS1000? It has no fans, but its alumimum body looks great


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Didn't mean to be short with you, lemme see here.  I hesitate to say this but just this once I am going to make a recommendation based on other peoples reviews and my limited experience with the company.  Mars Hydro has got a few deals going on ebay  that actually appear to be a fair deal and usable equipment.  Consider their ts-1000/tent combo for $149.  I purchased one of their sp 250s but cannot really comment on how it works but it is well built.  You will need to add a fan/filter to the deal.



Brother did you have heat problem when you use TS1000? It has no fans, but its alumimum body looks great


----------



## Azeem Hussain (Jun 5, 2019)

Devile said:


> I think you can grow 2 plants in your 2'x4' grow size. Did you wanna by full grow kits?



Yeah im looking to buy a full kit for ease


----------

